# Homemade Hay Feeders?



## SarahFair (Mar 5, 2012)

Can I see yalls home made hay holders?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 5, 2012)

If you are just feeding a couple goats, a box frame that is wide enough to slip a slab of hay in works well, with either 4x4 or 2x4 welded metal fencing in the front and framed out with wood.  or slats running through it(up and down) every 2 inches in the front of it, works well.


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 5, 2012)

Here.

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=15276


----------



## Melissa'sDreamFarm (Mar 5, 2012)

Love mine, except now that I have babies, they can get in side it and sleep if it's not full. It has a tarp tent over it rain and/or shade.








One of my many goat shacks is on the other side. They have access holes in there too. I wanted to put it so that my buck pen could utilize one side and the does the other. I worried that a determined buck could or would crawl through the holes. It could happen, lol.


----------



## Hillsvale (Mar 5, 2012)

http://hillcroftheritagefarm.webs.com/apps/photos/


----------



## boykin2010 (Mar 5, 2012)

When mine are In lambing stalls I Nail a kitchen trash can to the wall and cut a hole on the front.  They don't waste very much and it holds enough hay for a day or two in the stall.  My other hay feeder for daily use looks a lot like the one pictured before.


----------



## SarahFair (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks guys! I have some good ideas


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 6, 2012)

boykin2010 said:
			
		

> When mine are In lambing stalls I Nail a kitchen trash can to the wall and cut a hole on the front.  They don't waste very much and it holds enough hay for a day or two in the stall.  My other hay feeder for daily use looks a lot like the one pictured before.


that is a good idea.


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 6, 2012)

Here is mine.   A couple 2 x 4's and some cattle panel.   I got the idea from another person on this forum who posted a water barrel feeder.  I didn't have a barrel so I just used the 2 x 4's and a piece of 2x6 on the bottom.  The long base is to keep the boys (it's in the buck pen) from tipping it over.  






The second one is Autumnprairie's design using a couple pieces she had.  We have two, a short one for the mini goats and a taller one for the bigger goats.  I need to make a top for them.


----------



## hcppam (Mar 6, 2012)

Great ideas.


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 8, 2012)




----------



## SheepGirl (Mar 8, 2012)

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=15452


----------



## neener92 (Mar 8, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/2952__dsc0001.jpg
> 
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/2952__dsc0006.jpg


Great looking hay feeder, might have to try that!


----------

